# Goodman GSZ



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2014)

Another goodman leaker only a 1.5 yrs old ..... I was told yes we know about the problem and yes it was our fault ( goodman ) .... And of course we dont pay anyone to fix our junk we sell ..... Sorry but your out of luck again .... Same old story with gooman junk ( just a different day .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqH2VX75JPk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2014)

*Goodman link*

http://www.tomdurbin.com/ac-repair/ac-coil-leaks/


----------



## Craig (Oct 26, 2014)

Did Goodman ever reimburse you for the repairs I am still waiting on Goodman to get back to me on one of their warranty repairs it's been seven weeks still have not gotten a reply


----------

